# Yoopie enjoying the sun



## mi_fiveo (Dec 4, 2012)

Yoopie enjoying a sunny spring afternoon outdoors. 10.5 weeks old.


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Aww so cute Yoopie and such a cute name too


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Very cute photo and love the name.


----------

